# Well, I know how useless this may be, but LOOK ANYWAYS!



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok. So, I have a semi-old melanogaster culture, that's mostly stunted. and, there is little usable media left. And, there are these bugs in there that look somewhat like fruitflies. Their thorax are about as wide as a melano, but the abdomen is much longer, fatter, and rather white. Any ideas? They look like they have full, usable wings, but they don't fly.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Is that not just the female? With eggs.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

or new flies just emerging from their pupae.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep, new hatches.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Nope, I know what all of those look like, These are different from ff's. They have elongated wings (and this is a wingless culture), and elongated abdomens. No pupae stuck there.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds like Fungus Gnats maybe??(I think thats what they're called)
Steve


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

any way you can post a pic???


----------

